
Show HN: Type someone's name and find out how to pronounce it - mac_was
https://www.sayoname.com/me/maciej
======
mac_was
Hi HN, I've created sayoname.com, which allows everybody to create profiles
and record first and last names. You can video chat with people and search for
names and last names. It is free.

Why this idea? My name is Maciej and, after moving abroad, I've found that my
name is hard to pronounce for others and might make them uncomfortable when
starting a conversation with me. Hopefully, if you work in an international
environment, you can make people's life easier by recording your name and
sharing your profile in email footers or Linkedin.

There are around 300 recorded names—a hundred recorded by Chinese native
speaker surnames, about 150 Polish and 50 Ukrainians. If your name is missing,
record it, others might need it one day.

The app is Node.js + React. I hosted it on AWS Beanstalk. I can share my
experience on how to setup SSL, auto-scaling, CLI tool and answer more
questions here or directly on a video chat call.

If you are up for it create a profile, record your name and call me so we can
test how the video chat works :)

Currently, there is a 5 minute limit for video calls but the first 100 users
to create profiles and record names get this upgraded to 60-minute calls. Just
let me know, you can use the form here
[https://www.sayoname.com/contact](https://www.sayoname.com/contact)

So if you are curious how to say Maciej go to
[https://www.sayoname.com/me/maciej](https://www.sayoname.com/me/maciej) :)

